# Saphira 9 months



## Ronda (Aug 23, 2010)

Here's my girl at 9 months, still lanky and lean. Would appreciate a critique of her and of my stacking job...I know I messed this one up (her front legs look too far forward and I think I spread her hind end out when I was trying to place her feet), would love to know what I should fix on her stack.










Here's a fairly recent head shot.









Practicing our heel









She is 66lbs and 23.5 inches at the withers.

Thanks
Ronda


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Stacking job is not bad. She could be over her front legs a big better and her front feet are a hair wide. Also having her head at a more natural angle and not up would be more complimentary. GSD heads also look best with the dog panting slightly so the mouth is open. 

Young feminine female in that rather leggy gangly stage. OK withers, topline could be more level. Her croup looks to be a fairly good length, but is steep. Good angulation front and rear. Her pasterns are a bit steep and I would like to see tighter feet. She also appears to toe out a bit in front. I would like to see a darker eye.


----------



## Ronda (Aug 23, 2010)

lhczth said:


> Stacking job is not bad. She could be over her front legs a big better and her front feet are a hair wide. Also having her head at a more natural angle and not up would be more complimentary. GSD heads also look best with the dog panting slightly so the mouth is open.
> 
> Young feminine female in that rather leggy gangly stage. OK withers, topline could be more level. Her croup looks to be a fairly good length, but is steep. Good angulation front and rear. Her pasterns are a bit steep and I would like to see tighter feet. She also appears to toe out a bit in front. I would like to see a darker eye.


Thanks...can I ask you a question about the easty westy front?

She did not really toe out as a young puppy, it probably started around 4/5 months...she also started looking really cowhocked around this time too, however that has improved (the cowhocks) the last couple of months...is it the crazy growth spurts causing these things? Is it something that she will grow out of when she matures and fills out more? She is extremely narrow through the chest right now...here are two pics from November (8 months to show how toe'd out she is and how narrow, sorry for the quality they are off my cell)

Here is her narrow chest, her left front is not that bad but its forward in the pic making it look worse. Her right front actually toes out more usually than the left.









More easty westy here Please ignore her dorky expression.









Here are some movement ones if they help

this one is from Halloween









From a few days ago









From today









Just standing









Thanks, 
Ronda
Ohen z AlpineK9 "Saphira"


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Ronda, I don't care what anyone says, I'll take her) I love a long legged dawg and black to boot)


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

As her chest widens she may straighten up a bit in front. She seems a bit loose in her ligamentation and that would explain the cowhocks, her pasterns looking soft when moving and how her feet look. Does she exercise a lot on pavement?


----------



## Ronda (Aug 23, 2010)

lhczth said:


> As her chest widens she may straighten up a bit in front. She seems a bit loose in her ligamentation and that would explain the cowhocks, her pasterns looking soft when moving and how her feet look. Does she exercise a lot on pavement?


 
I never thought about it but yeah I guess she does exercise alot on concrete...our backyard has a relatively small grass area and then when we walk, its on the sidewalks so more hard surfaces there plus if it matters my whole downstairs is tiled too.  I think maybe I need to plan more outings to different terrains...guess some hiking is in our future. Do you think I've done any permanent damage to her? 

I thought she had better feet too...here is a pic from when she was littler, I think her feet look better.









Thanks
Ronda
Ohen z AlpineK9 "Saphira"


----------



## Ronda (Aug 23, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> Ronda, I don't care what anyone says, I'll take her) I love a long legged dawg and black to boot)


Diane,

For not wanting a black female originally, I'm completely convinced now about her perfectness! Something about this girl just has me enthralled...she gets to do things my past dogs were never allowed to do....

exhibit A- Bed privleges








I never used to let dogs even on the bed, let alone sleep with them! :blush:

She's even been settling down and is only really obnoxious now after club days...so I might not be mailing her to you just yet!

Ronda
Ohen z AlpineK9 "Saphira"


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I noticed all of the photos of her on the cement, thought about what I see now and how she was as a pup and started running ideas through my head. It may all be coincidental, but exercise on varying surfaces will be very good for her no matter what.


----------

